# Funeral Photo Shirt Templates



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

I print photo shirts for funerals, trying to find some templates.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Really? I've never seen that so don't have any templates. Would it be like a family reunion t-shirt? I would look at some type of family reunion shirts or even in memory of vinyl applications like you see on back windows. Talk about innovative though. I see you're in South Carolina, I'm in Georgia but I guess it hasn't caught on here. Maybe I could give it a push here ;=)


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

? Do you mean the ghetto R.I.P. Shirts?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

drdoct said:


> Really? I've never seen that so don't have any templates. Would it be like a family reunion t-shirt? I would look at some type of family reunion shirts or even in memory of vinyl applications like you see on back windows. Talk about innovative though. I see you're in South Carolina, I'm in Georgia but I guess it hasn't caught on here. Maybe I could give it a push here ;=)


When someone passes away, they memorialize them with their photo on the front and a message that has the person's name, date of birth, and maybe a poem. I am using a heat press and jpss transfers. My templates are generic and looking to add more graphics, however I am not a designer, so just looking for already made templates/borders (copyright/royalty free, etc.) that I can just put the photo onto. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

I am familiarwith these shirts, in louisiana they sell like hot cakes. I candesign some of these templates for you where you simply add the photos and/or text to it.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

D3L0C4T3D said:


> I am familiarwith these shirts, in louisiana they sell like hot cakes. I candesign some of these templates for you where you simply add the photos and/or text to it.


How much? I am using publisher and a program called print artist keeping everything simple.


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Send me a pic of what you are doing now and a pic of what you would like so I can get a better ideal of the style you want.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Like this ?


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, no problem, I will pm you later today with some pricing info


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

D3L0C4T3D said:


> ? Do you mean the ghetto R.I.P. Shirts?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


Stay classy my friend, stay classy.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

printingray said:


> Like this ?


 Yes, exactly what I am talking about. Currently creating the generic type like that, was looking for some borders or backgrounds that I could use without any copyright issues.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

We did this as a demo for someone interested in distributing dye sub memorial shirts









It was just a photo, a picture of the Detroit skyline, a font and a photoshop vignette. Not much in the way of a template.


----------



## Disitnguished2aT (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you saying that you have arrangement with funerals or are you saying that's the niche that you are servicing?


----------

